
How Connected Is Your Community to Everywhere Else in America? - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/09/19/upshot/facebook-county-friendships.html
======
logiczero
So San Francisco, San Mateo and Santa Clara counties are some of the most
disconnected places in the United States?

